# Is smelt safe?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a good deal on smelt. Is there any risk it can carry this salmon poison disease when fed raw?
If OK, how many do you need to feed per meal to an adult GSD?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Not sure on the amount to feed but as far as the salmon poisoning disease goes...I have read a few times that deep freezing it for a week or so will make the difference. Supposedly, the freezing, temp and length of time kills the organisms associated with the salmon poisoning disease. Here is an excerpt from a vet clinic ..."Thoroughly cooking or freezing the fish will destroy the parasite and the Ricketssial microorganism and will not transmit Salmon Poisoning Disease."

Obviously, you will do your homework but it does sound like this freezing will eliminate the risk.


SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Will do. Thank you.


----------

